# Topics > Unmanned vehicles > Unmanned aerial vehicles, drones, pilotless vehicles >  Advanced Vertical Flight Laboratory (AVFL), Texas A&M University, College Station, Texas, USA

## Airicist

avfl.engr.tamu.edu

Assistant Professor - Moble Benedict

Graduate student - Carl Runco

Graduate student - David Coleman

Projects:

Novel Hover-Capable Flapping-Wing

cyclocopters

----------

